# Subwoofer location?



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

My trunk has a leak and im afraid to put my subs back there, as the rainy season is nearing! so im wondering is it ok to pull the backseat an put them there? I was thing lay down a peice of plywood as under the seat it goes like 
--\/-\/--- 
and maybe put carpet on the plywood? Would the subs still sound as good? I would fasten the plywood to body and the box to the plywood? BTW I have 2 12" Alpines. Thanks


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but....why don't you fix the leak?


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

good question  but im not sure where its coming from.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

assuming you have a b13 check the tail lights these are infamous for leaks if there ok then i dunno :cheers:


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

but do you think it would be ok to put the subs wheer the back seat is?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Putting them in the backseat is just asking someone to break into your whip IMO. I'd fix the leak, its not that hard or expensive to do. If your still sketchy about it, install the amps in the cab, and rasie the sub box.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sure the water won't affect your subs...btw nice choice... I have 12" Alpine Type-Rs and they got water over them when I open the trunklid and it's rainy outside and they're okay. I doubt the water will be on them when you crank up the bass. I guess they're waterproof as long as water doesn't get on the electrical side. However the sub enclosure and amp are not waterproof... Just like mentioned before you should fix that leak. Wipe everything clean and pour a bucket of water over the roof-trunk area and open your trunk see how the water got in.


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

hell yea thats true my moms car got broken in to like that when i put my sub box in the back seat one weekend cause i went to the track, the back seat is a bad idea and yea i shouldn't be that hard to fix or to find


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Heck the trunk is bad to if you go boomin home after work. I lost 850 bucks of stero because some jerk thought my stuff would sound better in his 500 dallor sh!t box on wheels. They tried to rip the head unit out but couldn't. anyway saftey tip 1 disable the trunk pop from the drivers floor board
tip 2 buy a good alarm
tip 3 dont brag on your ice (to many haters out their)

You could mount them at the back seat reach through by mounting a partical board there and put the amp under your drivers seat. It will all be out a sight and you'll keep your back seat and not use up to much of your trunk space. Plus it will be off the floor so not to get wet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1.try to find all brand new weather striping for the trunk lid. check out www.jcwhitney.com they have EVERY size ans shape weather striping rubber so you should be able to find it there. 2. if MDF gets wet it will soak up water like a sponge. 3. if you put the sub in the back seat it probly wont sound to good at all. buy some silicon (clear) and pull your tails out, then pump that stuff in there and seal it up good. if you have a b14, check the third brake light as well. if b13's have a rear antenna seal that as well. if you replace the weatherstripping and silicon seal the tails it shouldn't leak any more.


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

ok ill check into that this weekend


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question but....why don't you fix the leak?


 :loser: lmao!!! :loser: he has a valid point...instead of tryin to work around the problem...try solving the problem...


----------

